# Do They Know It's Halloween?



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Larry (MaxiMotto) had put a thread on Halloweenforum that showed concern about an anti-Halloween song that Elvira was in. At the time I had decided to mess with her and send her a lot of email. She called me on my bluff and emailed me a lot of stuff back. LOL. I won't get into it. I just found the video today and I wanted to share.

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daKBrmesXhI[/nomedia]


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

Where did you see Elvira? I didn't see her in that video you posted.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Forbidden Crypts said:


> Where did you see Elvira? I didn't see her in that video you posted.


She sang in the video. She was part of the song.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm almost embarassed to say that I just bought this song on iTunes.  I think is kinda catchy. Plus, it has David Cross in it, so that automatically makes it funny. 

It's stuck in my head. God help me.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

So why is it anti-halloween?
It was actually kinda fun...


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

If you listen the song they talk about getting rid of Halloween all together. Look for the lyrics for the song on the web.


----------

